# 9mm opinions wanted



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

My wife and I are looking for a carry weapon for her. The two choices are a Taurus Pt 911 9mm and a Smith&Wesson M&P shield 9mm. Anyone have pros or cons with these?
Thanks Steve

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

I bought a S&W M&P .40 for my girl friend a few years back. Great pistol! She can keep the diamonds! I regret not taking the M&P with me when we split up. If I buy another one it wont be for a girl that's for sure. I would take the M&P over a Taurus any day of the week! UGLY


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I love mine. My brother is ex sf and now a pmc and we talk a lot. Most people who USE their firearms for a living, not carry one for a living ( no offence, but I'd rather take advice from someone who uses something regularly than someone who carries something regularly) say that the most effective round you can use, is one that you can get as many down range effectively and accurately. 

Personally, I love my 9. Many can shoot a 40 in the same manner. It's different for everyone! Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks guys

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


----------



## timc (Oct 19, 2009)

The 9mm Shield is a great pistol. I bought one for my GF. I will buy me one as it carries well for me. 
Shoots very good as well. Trigger initially was gritty, but that's a common complaint on the M&P line. Just shoot it more to smooth it out or have an Apex trigger kit installed. 
I will not buy another Taurus auto as I've had problems with them in the past. Many others have Taurus and love them. They are just not for me.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Love my M&P 9 great carry gun and super accurate. I have put a ton of rounds down range with no hiccups!


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

I think I'm sold on the m&p I just hope my wife likes shooting it...if not I'll make it my carry gun. Win win right?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


----------



## timc (Oct 19, 2009)

damnifino3 said:


> I think I'm sold on the m&p I just hope my wife likes shooting it...if not I'll make it my carry gun. Win win right?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


F
Deff. a win-win. I think you'll like the Shield. I've carried or bought a lot of different guns to use as carry guns. Never found the perfect one. My main carry gun is a Glock 26, but even it's a little wide to carry with shorts and a T-shirt. 
I've carried a J-frame .38 and like the Glock I like it, I just am not a fan of 5 rounds and slower reloads.
The Shield seems to fit the bill for me. 7+1 round capacity with the flush mag, 8+1 with the extended mag, single stack, so it's slimmer than the J-frame and the Glock. 
My GF shoots hers well and really prefers the grip angle.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

You might try renting one at the new indoor range before purchasing one. However I'm sure you won't be disappointed.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Might have her try on a Kahr CW9.


----------



## rodthegr8 (Mar 4, 2012)

It's hard to believe but the M&P 9 is the best pistol I've ever owned. Crazy accurate.


----------



## BowChamp (Nov 24, 2009)

Springfield XD sub-compact 9mm, I've had several women shoot it and they all did very well.


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

damnifino3 said:


> My wife and I are looking for a carry weapon for her. The two choices are a Taurus Pt 911 9mm and a Smith&Wesson M&P shield 9mm. Anyone have pros or cons with these?
> Thanks Steve
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


The 2 pistols are almost in 2 different categories. Yes they are both rather small and shoot the same round but the shield is about pocket pistol size and the taurus is sub compact size, if that makes sense to you. For example the taurus weighs 28 ounces and can hold 15+1 in the magazine, in this category there are better pistols for cheaper. The smith and wesson shield weighs 19 ounces and has a 7 and 8 round magazine.
Are you looking for a pistol that at times you can easily put in your pocket or one that will be holstered all the time and you will have to decide a good shirt to wear to easily conceal?

If I was going to choose a sub compact that was to be holstered I would choose either a glock, xd, or sub compact 1911

For the shield, from what I understand it is a good reliable pocket sized pistol. I have been in the market for something that weighs under 20 ounces, can hold at least 6 rounds, reliable, 9mm and something I can put in the pocket of my jeans if need be. I have been looking at the shield among others but keep going back to the sig p938, it is worth looking at if this is what you are looking for.


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

here is a link to the p938 

http://www.sigsauer.com/CatalogProductList/pistols-p938.aspx


----------



## Bean Counter (Nov 15, 2010)

You also should take a look at the Sig P938 or if a 380 will work P238. I have both and they are great little carry pistols.


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

Both are good choices my sister has a little taurus 9mm very light very little recoil just depends on which feels better in her hands


----------



## Nick J. (Mar 15, 2009)

I love my Shield 9. Just got it last week and have put 50 rounds through it without any hick-ups. I wouldn't consider it a pocket carry pistol unless you you had cargos on, but with a good inside the waistband or other concealed holster, it's easily carried. When shooting, I wasn't much of a fan of the 7 rd. flush mount mag because of my large hands but overall, I can't complain!


----------

